# 93454 & 93458



## kimt (Jan 9, 2011)

I am trying to help out with a Cardiology question and want to double check my answer:

Procedure: 
Left Heart Catheterization
Left Ventriculography
Bilateral Coronary Angiography

The Dr wants to use 93454 & 93458. 

Can he do that?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jan 9, 2011)

kimt said:


> I am trying to help out with a Cardiology question and want to double check my answer:
> 
> Procedure:
> Left Heart Catheterization
> ...



NO 93458 is the only charge for LHC


----------



## kimt (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## ccarver (Jan 11, 2011)

The 93458 includes lt heart cath, cor angiograms and the left ventriculography (if done)
Candy


----------



## heart123 (Mar 6, 2016)

i believe you can also code 93454 as long as it was selected and written about in the notes
please correct me if im wrong


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Mar 7, 2016)

angelcleg said:


> i believe you can also code 93454 as long as it was selected and written about in the notes
> please correct me if im wrong



Nope, you are  wrong.  The left heart cath includes coronary angio. and either lt ventriculography or LVEDP.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski CIRCC, R.T.(R)(CV)


----------

